# Media Discover Touch Screen unresponsive in some places



## Nontechmike (May 26, 2020)

My VW Golf cab from 2016 has developed an issue with the media unit. On some screens the bottom left hand corner in particular is not responsive to touch. No all screens suffer this problem. For example I can select the New Destination button in bottom left hand corner of default Nav screen but when I try to press the Post Code button (same screen location) on one of the lower level menu screens it ignores finger prods. Similarly some screens with Querty keyboard on them suffer problems with certain letter but other query screens dont. The fact that one part of the screen is responsive on some pages and not on others suggest to me some form of SW issue rather than HW fault.

Have tried complete factory reset, reloading the latest maps software but no changes.

Anyone else seeing this partial touch screen responsiveness issue? Any suggestions for fix??


----------



## MIKEY cc (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi I'm having the exact same trouble on my 2016 cc. Did you manage to solve this and if so how? Many thanks
Mike


----------



## radutrandafir (Jun 20, 2021)

Hey there, I am having identical issues on my 2017 Passat. Have you ever been able to find what the issue uwas?


----------



## Tanvw (Oct 17, 2021)

Same on my VW Tiguan 2015 anyone get a fix?


----------



## sebsoare (Nov 27, 2021)

Nontechmike said:


> My VW Golf cab from 2016 has developed an issue with the media unit. On some screens the bottom left hand corner in particular is not responsive to touch. No all screens suffer this problem. For example I can select the New Destination button in bottom left hand corner of default Nav screen but when I try to press the Post Code button (same screen location) on one of the lower level menu screens it ignores finger prods. Similarly some screens with Querty keyboard on them suffer problems with certain letter but other query screens dont. The fact that one part of the screen is responsive on some pages and not on others suggest to me some form of SW issue rather than HW fault.
> 
> Have tried complete factory reset, reloading the latest maps software but no changes.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this partial touch screen responsiveness issue? Any suggestions for fix??



Hi, did you manage to fix the issue? same problem with my vw cc


----------



## S0db (5 mo ago)

The board content said this is an older thread but most threads in this topic are older than this! Did anyone fix this? A have the same issue 2016 Passat SE. Thanks.


----------



## maysonra (4 mo ago)

Having the same issue on my VW CC 2016, anyone knows what the fix is besides replacing the unit?


----------

